# Look what I got for Christmas!!!!



## TNGIRL (Dec 21, 2010)

One morning in the cold crisp air of Oconee, there was heard a terrible sound!!!! CRACKKKKK!!!!! and a little Grizzy bow came to an early demise. She had given much to her mistress and earned many an award. She shot true and sweet and maybe one day she'll come back as a sweet handle on an Oconee Dan knife!!!!!
In the mean time, the wonderful gentleman that caused the awful noise began looking and looking for a replacement for me. He's a true "wheeler dealer" when it comes to finding, patiently waiting, then springing into action when he locates something that needs to find it's way to Powder Springs, GA. And low and behold......here's what showed up on his doorstep last week!!!! For me!!!!! And when I pulled an arrow back and it shot true to the spot.....I told him I loved it...and you know what that nice gentleman said to me?????????

Merry Christmas Honey!!!!!!!

 And here she is.....a Zipper bow. 46# @ 28, Zebrawood and Wenge on the riser with black Phenolic stripes. The limbs are Carbon Evolution, Zebrawood on the belly and Carbon backed. It is absolutely the fastest bow I've ever shot!!!! take a look at her, haven't found her name yet.....

I love my new bow, Jeff!!!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 21, 2010)

That is one of the nicest looking bows I have ever seen and feels good in the hand too. I am sure you will do well with it.


----------



## LongBowHunt (Dec 21, 2010)

Great looking bow,Happy shooting.


----------



## redman17 (Dec 21, 2010)

I can't see the pictures 

Sounds like an awesome bow though I love the look of a zebra wood bow


----------



## Necedah (Dec 21, 2010)

Amazing looking bow Tomi.
Can't wait to see it in action January 2nd!

Dave


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks real good Tomi...hope is serves you well.
Reckon there is hope for you yet Jeff.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 21, 2010)

redman17 said:


> I can't see the pictures
> 
> Sounds like an awesome bow though I love the look of a zebra wood bow



Neither can I for some reason, puter runnin slow today. I'm happy for you though!!


----------



## Meathook (Dec 21, 2010)

Good looking bow Tomi.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 21, 2010)

WOW that is very nice i can't wait to see it


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2010)

He gave you a little box with a red x in it?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 21, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> He gave you a little box with a red x in it?



Ohhhh.... it's a x-bow! Nice!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 21, 2010)

The limbs are Carbon Evolution, Zebrawood on the belly and Carbon backed. It is absolutely the fastest bow I've ever shot!!!! 
haven't found her name yet.....




Carbon-a widely distributed element that forms organic compounds in combination with hydrogen, oxygen, etc., and that occurs in a pure state as diamond and graphite, and in an impure state as charcoal.a nonmetallic element existing in the three crystalline forms: graphite, diamond, and buckminsterfullerene


She's a "diamond" in the rough.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 21, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Carbon-a widely distributed element that forms organic compounds in combination with hydrogen, oxygen, etc., and that occurs in a pure state as diamond and graphite, and in an impure state as charcoal.a nonmetallic element existing in the three crystalline forms: graphite, diamond, and buckminsterfullerene




Ya..Lost me on that'un....

But it is a mighty fine loooking bow....


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 21, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Ya..Lost me on that'un....
> 
> But it is a mighty fine loooking bow....



Read what her bow is made of. Lots of "carbon" in it. Those were 2 meanings for carbon in dictionary u qouted.


----------



## rastaman (Dec 21, 2010)

Good looking bow Tomi!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 21, 2010)

very nice bow tomi! good luck and good hunting with it!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice bow Tomi! Looks like Christmas came early


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 21, 2010)

Are you sure it for you Tomi? NICE! Mike


----------



## gregg dudley (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## missalot (Dec 21, 2010)

wow ! nice bow! they are shooters ,you are gonna be tearing up the ranges this spring and summer


----------



## missalot (Dec 21, 2010)

as for a name ...smiles-a-lot ,cause thats what you are going to be doing for a loonng time,


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 21, 2010)

Sweet Looking Bow you have there, 
Looking forward to seeing in here soon 

What no Pink silencers and String Yet? 

Congrats on the Bow


----------



## robert carter (Dec 21, 2010)

Mighty purty bow!!RC


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 21, 2010)

WOW!!!!!! That is an awesome looking bow Tomi, congrats.


----------



## Ellbow (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow, I like your Santa! He brings really neat gifts!

Beautiful bow Miss Tomi!
EL


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow Tomi! That bow is almost as purdy as the woman holding it!
Congratulations on a beautiful bow!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2010)

mighty purty bow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowana (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Just BB (Dec 22, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> The limbs are Carbon Evolution, Zebrawood on the belly and Carbon backed. It is absolutely the fastest bow I've ever shot!!!!
> haven't found her name yet.....
> 
> 
> She's a "diamond" in the rough.



How about "Diamond"  Afterall they are a girls best friend....


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow... that sure is a pretty one Tomi... I know you will enjoy it..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 22, 2010)

Fine looking bow!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 22, 2010)

You are welcome Tomi.

You already shoot it good, and I am glad it fits your hand so well.
I am proud for ya!

Look out Julia Norris and Myrna Jetton.  

For the record, I did not break the other bow,
it just happened to be in my hand when it
gave up the good fight.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 22, 2010)

Beautiful bow Tomi!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> You are welcome Tomi.
> 
> You already shoot it good, and I am glad it fits your hand so well.
> I am proud for ya!
> ...



Good save!!

Tomi, looks like that bow just "fits" you!!


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice bow and nice of your man as well.  Congrats.


----------



## whossbows (Dec 22, 2010)

how about lightning,,its real fast and knocks out all the competion


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks everybody for all the kind words!! I have to shoot her till she tells me her name so.....sometimes I do listen!!! without crackers....
I'm afraid I'll always be 9th runner-up at the beauty pagent thooooo!!!! Some tough competition.....that lovely bow is only as good as the one pulling the trigger. 

Hope Santa thinks ya'll have been good too this year!!! Merry Christmas Ya'll!!!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 22, 2010)

thats SALICK! And Zippers are real good bows. Bob don't make no slouches either.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 22, 2010)

Just wondering Tomi, seeing how you got a new bow...what did Jeff get for Christmas?


----------



## belle&bows (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice bow. Congrats to you.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 22, 2010)

Its purty!


----------



## Rev.432 (Dec 22, 2010)

very nice bow Tomi.
what a great Christmas gift.
Merry Christmas.
God Bless!


----------



## gurn (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow you sure look happy with that fine bow!!


----------



## fishbait (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the grizzly. But that be one fine bow Tomi. She should pull alot smoother than the bear.  Congrats


----------



## pine nut (Dec 22, 2010)

Great looking bow Tomi!  Congratulations to you.  Jeff has good taste!  I'm sure she will look good in pink too!  Merry Christmas to you and Jeff both!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, I've heard tell that none of 'em last forever. But you have a fine replacement. Mr. Hampton did well.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 23, 2010)

OH WOW, that is beautiful!!!!
Your old bow will make a nice knife, just wait and see.
Dan


----------



## dpoole (Dec 23, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> You are welcome Tomi.
> 
> You already shoot it good, and I am glad it fits your hand so well.
> I am proud for ya!
> ...



 Jeff the least she could do to show her appretiation is take you out to dinner at KRYSTAL


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 23, 2010)

dpoole said:


> Jeff the least she could do to show her appretiation is take you out to dinner at KRYSTAL


----------



## gurn (Dec 23, 2010)

OconeeDan said:


> OH WOW, that is beautiful!!!!
> Your old bow will make a nice knife, just wait and see.
> Dan



I'm turnin green thinkin about what that knifes gonna look like. Maybe I'll buy ah old short Bear bow and let Big Jim draw it so I can get me ah knife like that.


----------



## gurn (Dec 23, 2010)

OconeeDan said:


> OH WOW, that is beautiful!!!!
> Your old bow will make a nice knife, just wait and see.
> Dan



I'm turnin green with envy thinkin bout what that knifes gonna look like. Maybe I'll buy ah old short Bear bow and let Big Jim draw it so I can get me ah knife like that.


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 23, 2010)

A beautiful bow for a beautiful Lady!  Merry Christmas Ya'll !!!!!


----------



## coaster500 (Dec 26, 2010)

Great woods you're a lucky Lady !!!  Now let's see some arrows stuck in something


----------

